# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Giao lưu - học hỏi - kiếm việc php (codeigniter framework)

## vanphongchothuequan1

Xin chào tất cả các bác, em mới lập được 1 trang web dựa trên codeigniter php framework, link tham khảo:
http://boybobo.byethost17.com (host miễn phí nhé, hjhj)
trong đó mình sử dụng những class xây dựng sẵn để tạo ra 2 module chính là 
1. hiển thị tin tức và phân trang tin tức khi load toàn bộ tin từ database lên kèm theo 5 tin cùng danh mục mới nhất trong mỗi layout của chi tiết từng tin
2. hiển thị sản phẩm (dtdd), chi tiết sản phẩm và giỏ hàng dựa theo các website thương mại điện tử có tích hợp giỏ hàng hiện nay
Một mục nhỏ là mình cho phép thêm tin mới kèm theo mục upload hình ảnh minh họa cho tin
Tuy nhiên trong mục chi tiết giỏ hàng của mình hiện chưa xử lý được button "Update Cart"
Rất mong các cao thủ php và đặc biệt các bạn đang sử dụng codeigniter cho em được giao lưu và học hỏi để nâng cao tay nghề coder
(À mình còn một vấn đề nhỏ là không hiểu sao khi mình load database lên trong host free awardspace.com thì nó không load data hiển thị lên được, chỉ ra một trang trắng và không có nội dung gì hết?)
Rất mong được giao lưu và làm quen với các php coder

----------


## bumchiu.lost

Sao không làm cái giao diện nó đẹp đẹp tí [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## incocht1

*Trả lời: Giao lưu - học hỏi - kiếm việc php (codeigniter framework)*

Bạn ơi link die rồi ko xem được. 
Bạn nào có nhu cầu việc làm không liên hệ mình nhé. Hiện tại công ty mình đang cần tuyển thêm nhân viên lập trình thiết kế website trên ngôn ngữ PHP.
Điều kiện rất đơn giản là vượt qua được bài test, ham học hỏi thêm kiến thức và chịu khó trong công việc.

----------

